# DDO will not start



## Soccerme1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Every time i finish downloading DDO and i trie to start this message pops up and it wont let me countinue:
_An error has occurred. _
_System.BadImageFormatException: ?_
_ at System.Reflection.Assembly.nLoadImage(Byte[] rawAssembly,_
_Byte[] raw symbolStore, Evidence evidence, StackCrawlmark&_
_stackmark)_
_ at Sytem.Reflection.Assembly.Load(Byte[] rawAssembly, Byte[]_
_rawSymbolstore, Evidence securityEvidence)_
_ at_
_Sytem.CodeDom.CodeCompiler.FromFileBatch(CompilerParameters _
_options, String[] fileNames)_
_ at ...._
Thats about a third of it i mean it goes on and i have no clue what to do.
I have tried redownloading it like 3 time and unblocking it. I was downliding High graphic quality from the main DDO website.
Please Help thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Apparently this is an issue with LOTRO and DDO.

System.BadImageFormatException - cannot launch LOTRO


----------



## Soccerme1 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Microsoft.net Framework V.1.1*

I went to that site and read the solution it gave but when i try to download Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 it says that 
it finishes but when i look for it my control panel it isnt there and i cant find it. But then when i go to documents and look in the folder its there. I also tried ddo again it says i dont have it


----------

